# Jules Made the Local News!



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

ROFLMAO!!!!!!! Jules made the local news!!!!!

I submitted his photo catching the snowflake to the local news station and it was on the news this evening!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPrDCflOKNA


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Awwwww!! That's so exciting!!

"A big brown dog" 

LOL!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

And Loci was pretty impressive huh? LOL!!!!!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Loci was VERY impressive!! I'd be careful giving him a carrot for the nose, though. I know if I tried with mine, the nose would never make it to the snowman. LMAO!!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

golden, obviously!!! Well, it's not the nicest description but super cool!!!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Way to go! Starz, Again!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

A big brown dog, I laughed out loud!! Jules was the best one of all. 

That's great, MJ. Jules is a STAR!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Excellent! Snowflakes on the tongue!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Dern. I can't do you tube from home. I shall have to let my imagination run wild tonight and look at this while at work tomorrow.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

And here I was thinking that Jules was a GOLDEN. :doh:


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

"A big brown dog"...LOL! How funny! The picture sure was cute though!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

A big brown dog. LOL Jules you are a star and the best looking of the lot.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

When is Big brown dog Jules is signing posters?I want to be first in the line!Way to go handsome!!!


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

How cute is that photo? Jules is such a sweetie.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

The big brown dog "Jules" is such a star.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that's very cool! A star among us!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Jules baby...your ROCK that "big-brown-dog-look"!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats for hitting the news!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

You guys are so cute!!!!!! Thank you so much!

And yes, that 'big brown dog' comment has been a riot!!!!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

OK...in honor of Jules we shall now be called the "Big Brown Dog Forum" LOL I love that picture way to go!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Contratulations on Jule's new stardom! I'm sure "a dark rich shade of gold" just wasn't at the tip of her tongue lol.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

You guys are continuing to crack me up!!!!! Too stinkin' funny!!!!!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Clearly we are a bunch of Golden Retriever Snobs huh? LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Jazz & Jules said:


> Clearly we are a bunch of Golden Retriever Snobs huh? LOL!!!!!!!


Just a little!!!:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a good looking big, brown dog. Very photogenic. I love the pose and his catching a snow flake.

The dog making snowmen sized snowballs was pretty cool too. How in the world did that big, black dog learn to do such a silly thing? And what was his motivation?

I can ponder these things for the rest of the afternoon since there seems to be NO ONE at work except me.


----------

